# 2001 Maravia Ranger For Sale



## Ksuellen (Mar 19, 2018)

TFVandal said:


> 2001 Maravia Ranger. Rubber only. Comes with two thwarts. Great fishing rig. $2,000.
> View attachment 63377


Where ya located?


----------



## Capnbanjer (Jun 28, 2020)

Im interested,
call or text me 970-531-0400


----------



## mleah (Apr 7, 2017)

How long is the boat? Looks like a 13 or 14 footer to me. Confirm or deny? Thanks!


----------



## TFVandal (Oct 6, 2015)

Ksuellen said:


> Where ya located?


Twin Falls, ID


mleah said:


> How long is the boat? Looks like a 13 or 14 footer to me. Confirm or deny? Thanks!


14 ft


----------



## jmstranger (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm definitely interested if you haven't sold it already. 605-201-7377


----------



## amazingaznsensation (Mar 12, 2021)

Also very interested and have cash in hand. Shoot me a DM or text at 208-360-5257


----------

